# Trout Backs



## omaller (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello,

Look'n for some thoughts herejavascript:emoticon(':beer:')
javascript:emoticon(':beer:'). I'm a chef and I serve alot of trout on my menu( Idaho Rainbow). Well any way, part of the way I prepare them is to remove the backbone. What i have is a 4 inch meaty strip of trout, and I have thought they might make some nice bait. I'm probably going to rig em jig n pig style. Any other thoughts on how it might work. Or If it'll work?

Thanx


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

What ya trying to catch?


----------



## omaller (Mar 27, 2007)

Right now I'm planning some early river pike fishin.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## Roger8 (Mar 7, 2007)

Check regulations for your area first. In Ontario it's illegal to use parts of game fish, or sport fish for bait. I'd hate to see you in trouble over a bait issue.


----------

